# Altivar 71 - No output frequency...why?



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

New or existing? Indicated current? Motor size?

From the limited info, I would guess that there is no speed reference to the drive. This could also be reversed polarity on the speed reference input.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That's one smart drive


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Any faults displayed?
New install or existing?


----------



## Safuan (Jun 5, 2013)

Gents,

Existing installation.
No Fault/Error code

Problem solve. Drive faulty. Replace to spare unit then okay. Strange symptom,no error code,no trip...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

dronai said:


> That's one smart drive


Don't fall for it. Altivar is french for garbage. :laughing:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Don't fall for it. Altivar is french for garbage. :laughing:


There might be some truth to that......

As much as I generally like square D equipment, their VFDs and soft-starts are not very good.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Meh... the ATV71 is their top of the line product. Pretty much everyone's top of the line product is now capable of hoisting applications. It's no big deal any more and there was nothing shown in that video that could not be done by any TOTL drive from the major players.


----------

